# Sage BSE875



## Karstenmentz (3 mo ago)

My lovely machine has stopped co working ;-(

When I power it up it gives a sound and illuminate the programs button and no more - only way out of this it to remove the wall plug - what to do please help me soon I will be foced to buy coffee out of house (Scarry what quality can be found out there )


----------

